# BSE Orange HMPK(M) X Steel Melano Geno HM(F)



## Catthebetta (Apr 17, 2015)

-I have a spreadsheeet log but I figured I need a public log because I see no spawn logs where this has been done. 
-I'm aware that red x blue is considered bad, these will be pets and most of the spawn that I expect to survive already have pre set homes.
-Mother is a steel blue melano geno HM, father is a BSE orange HMPK. 
-I'll update this daily or every other day until they're 2 weeks old, and probably do a weekly update from there.
-They're already 5 days old, so here's what we have so far:
-Food: Vinegar eels and Micro worms
-Temp: 82 Degrees F. 
Photos:
 x 

Day two:

Day 3:

Day 4:


Day 5today) No photos yet.


----------



## Catthebetta (Apr 17, 2015)

Apparently I can't edit posts so here's my 5 day old update!


----------



## Catthebetta (Apr 17, 2015)

The fry got their first BBS today! Photos to come in an hour or so.


----------



## Catthebetta (Apr 17, 2015)

Full of BBS


----------



## liamthen (Dec 18, 2015)

both parents have nice body form,hopehe fry grow up fast!


----------



## Catthebetta (Apr 17, 2015)

Thank you! I'll be posting more photos today. They're officially 1 week old


----------



## Catthebetta (Apr 17, 2015)

1 week and 1 day old! starting to look like little fish now


----------



## dcg (Nov 5, 2015)

Hi Catthebetta,

Nice clear and well focused pictures!

My VT x PK fry are also 1 week and 1 day old today. I also will do daily updates (until jarring though). I'm keeping an eye on this one. 

Subscribed!


----------



## Catthebetta (Apr 17, 2015)

Thank you! I've been following a lot of your spawn logs! You have some very nice pairs.

Believe it or not, most of these photos are taken with a fine magnifying glass over my phone camera. Takes about 50 photos to get one good one, but definitely worth it.


----------



## dcg (Nov 5, 2015)

Clever tip, maybe I'll try it too sometime, if I run into a magnifying glass, that's it.


----------



## Catthebetta (Apr 17, 2015)

1 week, 3 days


----------



## Catthebetta (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm having significant issues posting photos from my phone, my apologies


----------



## Catthebetta (Apr 17, 2015)

Who wants to count the fry for me!

 Some noticeable size difference between the fry now.


----------



## Catthebetta (Apr 17, 2015)

Got some better photos of the larger fry today!

Open Mouth!
 
Fry shot


----------



## dcg (Nov 5, 2015)

LOL, little aliens there.  Open mouth is a bit scary.


----------



## Catthebetta (Apr 17, 2015)

Sorry for the lack of updates in the past few days. The fry are two weeks old today! I'll get some photos when I can. We had a small mishap and have lost a lot of the smaller fry, I'm still working on figuring out what the problem was but it may have been a lack of food issue, the larger ones taking it all. I've started providing vinegar eels and micro worms back into the feeding rounds so the smaller ones have a chance to eat and catch up. Hopefully that will fix the issue and they aren't actually sick.


----------



## Catthebetta (Apr 17, 2015)

TINY CAUDAL! *Squeeeeee*


----------



## dcg (Nov 5, 2015)

Amazing large caudal considering the tail base, or at least so it appears to my eyes. :shock:


----------



## Catthebetta (Apr 17, 2015)

I was just thinking that, the caudal is about 1/4th the length of the body 

This was a HMPK x HM spawn, I don't think their caudals are going to be large but that is certainly an interesting growth trait.

Another photo from earlier. Tails are rather long..


----------



## Catthebetta (Apr 17, 2015)

More photos:


----------



## Catthebetta (Apr 17, 2015)

15 days old today, Their little bodies are filling in and they're starting to look like real fish.

Two little hunters.


----------



## Catthebetta (Apr 17, 2015)

Odd angle but I finally got a photo of one of my larger fry


----------



## dcg (Nov 5, 2015)

Hat down to your photo skills. Keep up the good job.


----------



## Catthebetta (Apr 17, 2015)

I just need them to get a _litttle_ bigger and the photo quality will go up significnatly. I mean now we can see little scales!


----------



## Catthebetta (Apr 17, 2015)

Here's a few more photos of the various sizes of fry. The little ones haven't grown in the past few days, I fear for them.
 
This little dude has a thicker body, I think he's starting to catch up with the larger fry.
It's very difficult getting good close up photos of the larger fry because they tend to stay in the middle of the tank and make it hard for me. Nonetheless, there's photos of the 16 day old fry.


----------



## Catthebetta (Apr 17, 2015)

We found the most likely cause for the stunted fry, extreme TDS. It was quite literally in the thousands. I did two large water changes yesterday and am working on the second large water change of today. I've gotten the TDS down to about 800 and the fry are significantly more active today, staying off the ground. The smaller fry that were previously floating listlessly and have not grown were taken out of the isolation tank and introduced back into the main fry tank. Those who have survived, are doing much, much better. I'll still be target feeding them to help them catch up with their larger brothers and sisters. 

After the second large water change, I'll update on the current TDS and will continue to do so until it gets into the 300 range and lower. I will try to get some photos of the little ones tonight!


----------



## Catthebetta (Apr 17, 2015)

18 Days old(2 weeks 4 days)


[URL=http://s1135.photobucket.com/user/Stivsferretbuizzness/media/My%20triops/Screenshot_2016-02-21-23-23-12_zps280m7laf.png.html]


----------



## dcg (Nov 5, 2015)

I had to google that TSD thingy to find what it stands for but, judging from the pictures, it was about time to do something to put some meat on that fry that look like 1 week old ones (at least to my eyes). Do change water often, it seems like extra work at the fist glance, but in the long run growing them faster means less work rearing for the fry.


----------



## Catthebetta (Apr 17, 2015)

I've been doing two large water changes a day. And your fry grow 5x as fast as anyone I've seen!


----------



## Catthebetta (Apr 17, 2015)

Update!
*YAY!*, now that we've figured out the issue with the TDS, the two large water changes a day are doing wonders for the fry. TWO of the fry(Who were the small ones!) are now showing dark pigment in the scales. A few of them showing a small amount of iridescence, which I did not expect because both parents are non irid!

So either MT has been sneaking around, or Momma has some genes I didn't expect 

All of the larger fry now have dorsals, anals and caudal fins. Their pectoral fins are starting to look more like pectorals, and I should start seeing vents in a week or two.
The fry are 3 weeks old today!

I will _TRY_ to get some photos today, but the older these babies get, the smarter they are. They stay away from the camera as much as they can


----------



## Catthebetta (Apr 17, 2015)

3 weeks and 1 day old


----------



## kittenfish (Dec 1, 2013)

Wow, two large water changes a day? I'm definitely slacking...

Question: How is steel blue non-irid?


----------



## Catthebetta (Apr 17, 2015)

She isn't quite non irid, but she's very low irid. Non metallic in every way, She barely reflects light.


----------



## Catthebetta (Apr 17, 2015)

The two large water changes a day are because my TDS was extremely high and I've had to bring it dOwn over time through water changes that take roughly a half hour to take water out and a half hour to put new water in, about 4-6 gallons changed out a day. We don't know the cause for the high TDS but It was delaying the growth of the babies. So I've been doing large water changes . Twice a day


----------



## Catthebetta (Apr 17, 2015)

The largest fry are starting to show hints of color, red lips and base of the caudal fin

One of the behinders

A larger fry with one of the behinders

http://i1135.photobucket.com/albums...creenshot_2016-02-25-12-52-12_zpswha31nt0.png


----------



## Catthebetta (Apr 17, 2015)

One month, 5 days


----------



## dcg (Nov 5, 2015)

Hehe, nocturnal mystery photos into last post.


----------



## Catthebetta (Apr 17, 2015)

Look at the tail spread on these guys, isn't it great?


----------



## dcg (Nov 5, 2015)

Yes, quite shocking to see that tail relative to their stage of development.


----------



## Catthebetta (Apr 17, 2015)

boys


----------



## dcg (Nov 5, 2015)

Haha, nice comeback.


----------



## Catthebetta (Apr 17, 2015)

Marble Fry?


----------



## Catthebetta (Apr 17, 2015)

Some various new photos. Got some pretty neat girls out of this spawn that i've jarred, hopefully will get 180 spread 
Keeping this boy


This marble lady is spoken for, she's small but beautiful


another marble guy, who has gone cello since the last photo I took of it


Possibly might be keeping this female! Jarred her a couple days ago for the tail spread, very excited to see how she spreads!


There are two more newly jarred babies with nice dorsals, i'll post them eventually.


----------



## Catthebetta (Apr 17, 2015)

<3 <3 <3

This boy is getting real nice as well.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Wow! I've been looking for some pretty girls can I message you? Your also really close to me lol


----------



## Catthebetta (Apr 17, 2015)

Yes! You can message me, but I'll likely see it best on my email which is [email protected]. Otherwise I'm unlikely to respond for a few days.

Do remember, they're pretty but they're still small, most are BSE reds with a light steel blue "essence' to them. I do have a few girls who are still in the growout, but they're probably 2cm from head to the tip of their tails 

Here's one of the girls, most of them look like this, sans the rough tails. For some reason, one of the males that I jarred a little late picked on this female in particular. I'm likely keeping her for that dorsal anyway


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

I really like the bright orange on that boy  <3


----------



## ashleynicol3 (Feb 23, 2016)

That bright orange/pink betta is beautiful!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Catthebetta (Apr 17, 2015)

Updates! These are jarred fish

Mini MT, I'm keeping him.



This is a boy I'm selling. No offers yet, but then again I've only posted him on my personal page.


Energizer, a female I'm keeping



Another female I'm keeping for future purposes, no name yet


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

These guys are so pretty! Let me know when you get a few more girls jarred ( or if you find any that would be calm enough for a sorority and won't need jarred)

They are actually about the size of my 3 little girls so I'm not worried ^^


----------



## Catthebetta (Apr 17, 2015)

There are a few more that look like they're going female but may just be boys in hiding. Their body shapes are more male then female so they may have false ovapositors(sp?). I'll let you know for sure. The ones in the growout are smaller, still. However I need to get more photos of the jarred girls for you now that they've calmed down!


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Ok  just email me I'm going to be at my classes 5yr reunion


----------



## Catthebetta (Apr 17, 2015)

Sorry for a complete lack of updates. I went on vacation, most of the jarred babies had damaged fins because despite very clear instructions, the person who 'took care' of the fish while I was gone decided not to do water changes. at all. for 11 days. 

Sigh.

However, the little black betta has turned out to be quite the looker. I'm still not sure how red x blue = black with no red, but i'm fascinated. Here he is, jarred since YESTERDAY and already flaring!




Mystic, that did include your girls. MTG2 ended up having to be culled, she had some sort of growth on her spine and couldn't swim properly 
I'm glad you had me wait to ship them. The other girls are in recovery. I know out of every spawn there will be culls and ones with spinal problems, I had hoped it would happen far earlier in life.


----------



## Catthebetta (Apr 17, 2015)

I will be posting females for sale soon! Keep an eye out. 

Just for some eye candy, here's my black boy
PS, there are NO black females. This boy was one of a kind and is being kept to further the line and see if what he is carrying can be passed.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

I'm sorry I forgot about these guys x.x I've had so much going on if you don't want to keep holding them it's ok.


----------



## Catthebetta (Apr 17, 2015)

I ended up putting the girls back when MTG2 had the mass on her head. I thought it might be Myco and was being careful. However there's a lot more girls to choose from now, that are bigger. I'll be posting two momentarily


Edit:
This lady goes 180 but I couldn't get her to flare



Clearly DT geno gal


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Double tail Geno?


----------



## Catthebetta (Apr 17, 2015)

Yep, she's double tail geno. Got it from dad, who was DT geno. The dorsal says it all, as well as the thicker body(which is hard to tell from that photo)

I actually have five or six girls that are clearly doubletail geno. One of which is being bred to the black boy/Wilhelm Ryan


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Can you point out the difference in the dorsal? These are the things I'm trying to learn XD


----------



## Catthebetta (Apr 17, 2015)

With a double tail geno fish, You're going to see(usually) a shorter/thicker looking body and a dorsal with at least 10 rays before splitting. For example, the DT geno girl I posted has a 14 ray dorsal, while the first girl I posted who didn't get the DT gene only has 9, with splitting.

Half moon dorsals will split, while DT dorsals just tend to mirror the anal fin, they have significantly more dorsal rays then other fish.

This female is DT geno, without a doubt:


While this boy is full DTPK, take a really good look at his dorsal. If you can, try to count how many rays he has, But also note that his dorsal fin is almost as long as his anal fin, and that's a key characteristic of Doubletail


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

That's awesome ^^ I've got a picture of a beautiful dt boy that didn't really have the short body I'm very sad I missed him he's thick but not boxy and I fell in love then lost the auction


----------



## Catthebetta (Apr 17, 2015)

He's very nice! Stairstepping dorsal but nonetheless lovely, his form is great.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

I know! I actually cried losing that auction. I was sniped


----------



## Catthebetta (Apr 17, 2015)

Awe, sorry 
If you love dalmatians as much as I do... There's a guy on aquabid that has a SUPER gorgeous BSE orange boy with dalmatian in his fins, he's the perfect halloween fish!
But he's HMPK


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

I've been seeing if I can find a good double Tail especially after seeing that boy 

The first one isn't really vibrant I like the second one but he looks a little boxy to me not like the original one. The Last one is way too boxy for my taste


----------



## Catthebetta (Apr 17, 2015)

The little black betta has become quite the looker. A little issue with the way his finnage grew in but that can be fixed easily if I find a nice female for him


Did I mention he's going OHM


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

He's really pretty!


----------



## Catthebetta (Apr 17, 2015)

Thanks! He and a boy I jarred today are likely to be the only two males I keep from this spawn. I may keep females as well but I really just need to get rid of a lot of my numbers. It's harder to sell all females with the same colors. 

The other boy is a marble boy, already bigger then Wilhelm because I haven't had to jar him for aggression. I'll post photos of him likely tomorrow when he's calm, I just jarred him today.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Ohh hes nice!


----------



## Catthebetta (Apr 17, 2015)

Marble boy has really won my attention. Jarred two weeks.
damn near perfect form


----------

